

Ballmer Peak - divia
http://xkcd.com/323/

======
PStamatiou
I've been meaning to pick up a breathalyzer.. but that's just asking for
trouble if you've ever read that Tucker Max post about them.

------
oditogre
I've experienced this, but there's a problem. I don't remember where I read
it, but there's a programming rule I picked up somewhere. It's something along
the lines of, "Debugging is harder than programming, so if you program the
cleverest code you can, you won't be able to debug it." I've written killer
code while moderately drunk, but if you need to modify or fix any, you may as
well just do a rewrite. It'll save time.

~~~
asdflkj
Contradiction, there. If you can't modify or fix the code, it's not "killer".

~~~
derefr
It might be an overloaded "killer", with both the idiomatic and literal senses
in mind.

